# F@H currently doesn't support GeForce G210?



## Jstn7477 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just installed the F@H GPU client (6.23) and it gives me a warning "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver", and then closes. I have the 191.07 WHQL driver installed, so is my GT218 GPU currently unsupported? I just wanted to see how fast this little card could fold. Since my 9800GT is supported, can I put that in my second PCIe slot on my Crosshair III Formula 790FX board and dedicate just that 9800 to folding (and play my low-performance requirement games on the G210 with no performance loss while folding on the 9800)? TIA.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I think I got F@H running on my 2nd GPU, the 9800 GT. I went out to RadioShack and bought a 5 pack of 68 ohm, 1/2w resistors, and made the dummy VGA dongle for my 9800GT. Then, I added the flag "-gpu 0 -forcegpu nvidia_g80" to the box in the "Advanced" page. I believe that the 9800GT is doing the work, as the viewer is reporting around 2500 iter/s, but it still reports GeForce 210 as the GPU name (the 210 is in the top slot of my motherboard and handles POST and Windows on my monitor, the 9800 is in the bottom slot and is my dedicated F@H processor). I tried -gpu 1 and it was only doing 200-400 iter/s, so I thought it was running on the wrong card (the GeForce 210). I also had cudart.dll errors, but I found the DLL on the internet and put it in the F@H folder. And, of course, I set the team number to 50711.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

You don't need to use the dummy adaptor trick anymore if you use the latest drivers.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 12, 2009)

hat said:


> You don't need to use the dummy adaptor trick anymore if you use the latest drivers.



Thanks hat! I can probably use the resistors and VGA dongle for some other purpose in the future.


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to ask... Why are you using the GT210 as your primary GPU? Hell, you could SLI the GT210 and get worse performance than the 9800GT...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2009)

because he said he doesnt play games that demanding so he's folding with the better card


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 12, 2009)

hat said:


> I have to ask... Why are you using the GT210 as your primary GPU? Hell, you could SLI the GT210 and get worse performance than the 9800GT...



Surprisingly, my G210 handles Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead well enough at 1440*900/All High 16AF/0AA (30+ FPS). Although my 9800GT gets 60FPS VSYNC constantly in these games (My AMD PII X4 955 is fast enough to keep the FPS up in these multiplayer CPU intensive games), 30+ FPS is fine for me. I don't need my powerful GPU at the moment because I played both Crysis games over the summer on the 9800, and I only play the two above said Valve games currently. So, since my 9800 is currently overkill, I thought why not use it as a 100% F@H processor, and offload the gaming and Windows load onto the little GeForce 210, since each does its tasks effectively this way. This allows me to do 100% gaming and 100% F@H at the same time.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Surprisingly, my G210 handles Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead well enough at 1440*900/All High 16AF/0AA (30+ FPS). Although my 9800GT gets 60FPS VSYNC constantly in these games (My AMD PII X4 955 is fast enough to keep the FPS up in these multiplayer CPU intensive games), 30+ FPS is fine for me. I don't need my powerful GPU at the moment because I played both Crysis games over the summer on the 9800, and I only play the two above said Valve games currently. So, since my 9800 is currently overkill, I thought why not use it as a 100% F@H processor, and offload the gaming and Windows load onto the little GeForce 210, since each does its tasks effectively this way. This allows me to do 100% gaming and 100% F@H at the same time.



Awesome


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2009)

The viewer slows Folding down.  Get FAHmon to monitor your client(s).  You could use any of the GPU monitoring softwares out there, such as EVGA Precision, to see which one of your cards is heating up from the work.  You may want to overclock (the shaders) to get more PPD.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The viewer slows Folding down.  Get FAHmon to monitor your client(s).  You could use any of the GPU monitoring softwares out there, such as EVGA Precision, to see which one of your cards is heating up from the work.  You may want to overclock (the shaders) to get more PPD.



If the viewer for the 9800GT is rendered on the GeForce 210, does it still slow down folding on the 9800? The 9800 is overclocked to 650/1600/950 on stock volts. I had it at 700/1700/975 with the 1.1v BIOS mod, but a few months of that took its toll on the card and caused the PCB to turn brownish where the VRM area is (blue PCB).

I'm using the 9800GT as a dedicated F@H board. No monitors (or dummy VGA dongles) are attached to it.


----------

